# what would you pair this skirt with?



## martygreene (Jan 31, 2006)

Obviously, not what I've got on with that (hooray photos taken with stuff over pajamas!), but- what sort of top would you wear with that? color/cut/etc.

I love this skirt, but can never quite figure out what to wear with it.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 31, 2006)

i personally would never wear it... but if you want probably just a simple black or white top because the skirt is loud enough you don't need a out there kinda shirt too.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree that the skirt makes such a statement you don't want to do too much up top but a fairly simple black lace top would look nice I think.


----------



## pugpug (Feb 1, 2006)

second on that "simple on top" suggestion.  i think a simple white tee or tank top will look great, along with sandals like these:


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 1, 2006)

I would go with a simple top in white...I wouldn't do black...it would look a little halloweenish.  But I do agree with the sandals.  Those would look brilliant with it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugpug* 
_second on that "simple on top" suggestion.  i think a simple white tee or tank top will look great, along with sandals like these:








_

 
I have the top pair of sandals and I get so many compliments on them..
found em at Target for $15!


----------



## lizsybarite (Feb 1, 2006)

Bright yellow eyeshadow!

I'm totally kidding.


----------



## sweetza (Feb 1, 2006)

I would pair it with a wrap sweater.. cream maybe or white?


----------



## annaleigh (Feb 1, 2006)

i 2nd the white wrap sweater, or maybe a wrap blouse? and i also 2nd those gold sandals!


----------



## myrifle (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd wear a simple turquoise or pink top or a simple elegant white sweater. I think maryjanes would look cute with that. I like the skirt style, though I'd like it more if it was knee length. Maybe some flat pointed toe shoes, too.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 1, 2006)

A halter top in some plain colour


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_A halter top in some plain colour_

 
 i second that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a white one would look so cute.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_I would go with a simple top in white...I wouldn't do black...it would look a little halloweenish._

 
LOL!  Hallowe'en is such a non-event here in the UK nobody would even think of it if you wore orange and black together.  Having been to the USA and Canada over Hallowe'en before I do see what you mean though.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd wear a white blouse with it, tucked in to showcase the waist detailing. As for shoes just some thong sandles.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a bit more gold than orange, although it does look more orange in the photo. It's a great silk skirt from the 40's. I love it.

Hrm... I'll have to try it with white... I don't wear halters/tanks but I do have a cream 3/4 length sleeved top that might work... and looking 'halloween'-y isn't really an issue for me


----------



## Jude (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_i personally would never wear it... but if you want probably just a simple black or white top because the skirt is loud enough you don't need a out there kinda shirt too._

 
She didn't ask you if you like it Michelle.  Nor did she ask you if you would wear it personally.  She asked what would look good with it.

You have no problems calling people out on their personal choices but when other members talk to you about the choices you make (some pretty questionable ones might I add), you claim that everyone is judging you.  You can't have it both ways.... you want people to stop judging you, stop being so judgemental yourself.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 4, 2006)

a camisole and a cute button down cardigan for a kindof retro look


----------



## karen (Feb 5, 2006)

like the above, I was just about to say that a neutral cami(cream or chocolate-brown coloured would be prettiest, I think) would look beautiful with it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2006)

oh yea, a cami would be gorgeous with that skirt!


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL sorry I didn't realize where you were from.  but I still think white on top would be pretty.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

Personally, i dont like the skirt...it looks like something out of a shakespeare play.

anyway, i think an all-over colour would go best with that. White halter, or tank.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I would consider getting it hemmed shorter... I think it would work on so many more levels if it was right at the knee. I think it would look great the way it is with those sandals everyone was raving about a beige cami...something a litle delicate but with less detail on top and if it is more gold than orange... then great big gold earings to draw some attention up to your face.

If it was hemmed- it takes on a completey different life and you can then dress it up a lot more.... 

I loooooove the closure at the hip though.. I would hesitate to cover that up..


----------



## martygreene (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the waist closure as well, it's a detail that modern clothing tends to overlook.

I'm particularly partial to longer skirts, and they make my life so much easier (not having to wear full-stockings, nor worry about sitting down and having my skirt no longer be of a tzniut length...

I might give this a go with a cream top like some folk have suggested. I have to be careful with this, as wearing it with black could easily make me look like I'm wearing Steelers/Penguins/Pirates colors, and make me look like a sports fan which I really am not.


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_a camisole and a cute button down cardigan for a kindof retro look_

 
im actually gonna have to totally second this, with a pair of cute sandals would looks so nice. and personally, i think the stirt is very nice. i love the waste... so different than most things you see nowadays...


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_She didn't ask you if you like it Michelle.  Nor did she ask you if you would wear it personally.  She asked what would look good with it.

You have no problems calling people out on their personal choices but when other members talk to you about the choices you make (some pretty questionable ones might I add), you claim that everyone is judging you.  You can't have it both ways.... you want people to stop judging you, stop being so judgemental yourself._

 
and i was actually thinking along these lines also... alone with a comment from other people which i dont wanna point out. why do some people have to be so rude as to str8 out be like... i dont like this. were u asked if you liked it???


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I love the waist closure as well, it's a detail that modern clothing tends to overlook.

I'm particularly partial to longer skirts, and they make my life so much easier (not having to wear full-stockings, nor worry about sitting down and having my skirt no longer be of a tzniut length...

I might give this a go with a cream top like some folk have suggested. I have to be careful with this, as wearing it with black could easily make me look like I'm wearing Steelers/Penguins/Pirates colors, and make me look like a sports fan which I really am not._

 

Oh I totally understand... I definitely have my long skirts that are perfect for when I want to feel less inhibited... haha don't have to shave sooo closely.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 8, 2006)

i dont know how it was rude. it's called an opinion. and jude i have no clue what your saying.. things i do are questionable.. mind sharing more about this?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_a camisole and a cute button down cardigan for a kindof retro look_

 
I agree! And if you wore some maryjane's it would look awesome! and you wear glasses...black ones if i recall...that would look awesome!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I also agree with a cami and cardigan.


----------

